# san juan rabbits?



## ohiogoatgirl (Dec 26, 2011)

hello 
i found a somewhat close to me person that may have some san juan rabbits for sale. i am wanting rabbits for meat and to tan their hides. for myself and family mostly. maybe to sell some for meat or a few as pets. what do you all think?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 27, 2011)

What is a San Juan Rabbit?

K


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2011)

I am sure any rabbit can be raised for meat, but I beleive they are mostly raised for training hunting dogs. Atleast that is what I have come across during my research and have seen for sale on craigslist. They look very similar to a wild rabbit. 

I have seen crosses with them, with new zealands for sale for meat.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

I did my own research.  

A domestic rabbit that is breed to look like a cottontail.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4885614_raise-san-juan-cottontail-rabbits.html


Good Luck finding them and wishing luck in your venture.

K


----------

